# Any one know what Datacenter does sentris.com use in Seattle?



## dnwk (May 12, 2014)

Any one know what Datacenter does sentris.com use in Seattle?


----------



## drmike (May 12, 2014)

Well, Sentris is in the Westin building.

Owner / Datacenter = DigitalRealty:

http://www.digitalrealty.com/us/home-us


----------



## drmike (May 12, 2014)

And I should note that Equinix is at the same location.  They did a DC build out of the parking garage there....


----------



## manacit (May 12, 2014)

Equinix has "two" facilities in Seattle - SE2 and SE3. SE2 is actually *in* the Westin, and SE3 is attached by a skybridge in what was a parking garage. For all intents and purposes, they're the same spot, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## dnwk (May 13, 2014)

Anyone else is offering VPS out of that datacenter?


----------



## manacit (May 13, 2014)

dnwk said:


> Anyone else is offering VPS out of that datacenter?


RamNode Seattle is based in the Westin building as well.


----------



## Amfy (May 13, 2014)

manacit said:


> RamNode Seattle is based in the Westin building as well.


A lot, lot is based just out of the Westin building. But there is also Fisher Plaza and a few others.


----------



## dnwk (May 14, 2014)

Amfy said:


> A lot, lot is based just out of the Westin building. But there is also Fisher Plaza and a few others.


I know. I PM you in the other forum


----------

